# Color Help :)



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

I now have 12 mice (2 original pair from a breeder, 7 offspring from them, and three young adults that just left quarantine, from the same breeder). Dad is a yellow longhaired satin, mom is a black and white something (Merle was suggested, she has a lovely band of white on her back).

From the first litter, we had 11 babies. 3 did not survive past pinky stage. The rest were solid black shorthaired females (3), and blue longhaired banded (4). One male has been adopted (they are 31 days old today). The others I am looking at keeping one girl and one boy, the rest are up for adoption.

Anyways, my question is on the new ones I got. I have a longhaired chocolate satin female, and a pair (siblings), that are longhaired white with black markings all over. The female of this pair seems to have some brown in her coloring, but it's all so diluted I can not make it out properly.

I've attached pics, if anyone could offer some suggestions, that would be lovely


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are both variegated, but I can't tell the colour from these photos. One looks black, the other looks agouti or chocolate.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a percentage of variegated are born anaemic and die in the nest (if you don't cull them)which explains your pinky deaths.They are much whiter skinned then their siblings.Variegated dilutes fur pigment so it can be difficult to be certain of colour if you don't know all of their history.I think they look black and agouti .


----------

